
Microsoft's Open Management Infrastructure for Linux Now on GitHub - moby
https://github.com/Microsoft/omi
======
dozzie
Oh my gosh. This all looks like a big pile of steaming "how about no".

"Getting started" that has hundred pages, dense with acronyms meaningless
outside Distributed Management Task Force committee. Dozens of functions that
_could_ be easily and clearly described by terms like "monitoring",
"hardware/resources inventory", or "configuration management", all packed into
_one product_.

One more example of Microsoft "not getting" what sysadmins need.

